
At the Bottom of the Ocean, a Gloomy Discovery - okket
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/d-brief/2018/04/18/octopus-eggs-deep-ocean/
======
orliesaurus
That's pretty sad, nature is cruel sometimes.

~~~
13of40
It's not sad for the mother octopuses, who die just like they normally would,
and it's not sad for the baby octopuses, who never by any stretch of the
imagination have any feelings at all. I wonder why it's so sad for us.
Especially considering this is a creature most people only encounter in the
form of a poke bowl or a dried bar snack.

~~~
craftyguy
> never by any stretch of the imagination have any feelings at all.

How do you know for sure? Just because we cannot directly ask animals doesn't
mean humans are the only animals who have feelings.

~~~
jhedwards
I think they might be referring to the fact that in this case the eggs seem to
have failed to begin the development of embryos.

------
tmoravec
It's so refreshing to read an article about a problem in the nature without
pointing finger at the humankind.

~~~
ibidibi
I left this article with a very distinct impression that a comparison could be
made with so many human activities, particularly entrepreneurial in nature,
and that the purpose of this article being posted to HN was, perhaps,
allegorical.

One wonders how many of us in this particular HN ocean are rigorously guarding
our eggs over a seep that is no longer providing nutrients, yet we
nevertheless have glued ourselves here and are committed to the end...

~~~
GarrisonPrime
People look at me like I’m crazy when I say an important entrepreneurial trait
is the ability to recognize and quit what isn’t working. “Fail faster”, as the
saying goes.

“No, you must press on and never give up!” they claim, acting as if they’re
providing me with some special sage insight.

A lot of people “never give up” until things utterly fall apart and they’re
devastated, financially and emotionally, unable to then try anything else.
“Well, at least I gave it my all”, they will say, in an effort to soothe their
disappointment and absolve any blame.

Rather sad how much activity is more focused on whether it makes us feel good
and bolsters the ego rather than whether or not it works.

~~~
platz
You just read an article about octopuses and then started talking about tech
entrepreneurship

~~~
fit2rule
Maybe you don't know what allegory means? What relevance do octopus have to
the average HN reader, if it isn't to find an allegorical method to apply to
their technological world?

Or, are there a lot more marine biologists in HN than one might at first,
think?

~~~
sitkack
Be the squirrel.

------
car
Clickbait article anthropomorphizing nature.

